# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κατασκευή φωλιάς cockatiel..!

## marlene

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι τα πουλάκια που θυμήθηκαν καλοκαιριάτικα να γίνουν γονείς...! Έψαξα σε όλα τα πετ σοπ στο κέντρο της πόλης αλλά κανένα δεν είχε φωλιά σε κατάλληλο μέγεθος για κοκατίλ.... Ξύπνησε λοιπόν η αρχιτεκτόνισσα μέσα μου κ έφτιαξα μία δική μου φωλίτσα κοκατίλ! =) 

Νομίζω πως οι φωτογραφίες παρακάτω είναι αρκετά αναλυτικές, οπότε είναι μάλλον περιττό να σας πω βήμα βήμα τι έκανα.. Είναι ουσιαστικά ένα κλασσικό χαρτόκουτο (του γνωστού σουηδικού πολυκαταστήματος) όπου άνοιξα τρύπες κατάλληλες για το κλουβί μου. Τρύπα για την είσοδο αλλά κ μια επιπλέον στην οροφή για να έχει λίγο παραπάνω φως μέσα στη φωλιά. Το κουτί έχει από πριν τρύπες ως χειρολαβές που τις κράτησα επίσης. Τα ανοίγματα τα κάλυψα με πυκνή σήτα κ στον πάτο έβαλα ένα χαμηλό πιάτο. Ήθελα έτσι να σχηματιστεί μια μικρή κοιλότητα που να συγκρατεί τα αυγά κ θεωρείται καλό να υπάρχει στις φωλιές των κοκατίλ. 

Δεδομένου ότι αυτή η φωλιά έχει ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί μπορώ να σας δώσω μερικές παρατηρήσεις από τη χρήση της, ουσιαστικά τι έκανα σωστά κ - κυρίως - τι έκανα λάθος. Το σωστό είναι ότι σκέφτηκα πως θα νιώθουν αυτά τα πλασματάκια εκεί μέσα, κλωσώντας κατακαλόκαιρο ένα εννιάωρο τη μέρα.. Η φωλιά είχε άπλετο φυσικό φως κ αεριζόταν καλά, χωρίς να μένουν μέσα οσμές ή υπερβολική ζέστη. Επίσης, δεν είχα καμία ένδειξη ότι τα πουλιά ενοχλούνται από τα ανοίγματα, τις τρύπες στη φωλιά τους. Αντίθετα, μάλλον τα γλίτωνα από άγχος γιατί δεν χρειαζόταν να ανοίξω το καπάκι της φωλιάς για να παρατηρήσω τη διαδικασία. Επίσης στο τέλος απλά πέταξα το κουτί, κρατώντας μονάχα τις βίδες που χρησιμοποίησα για να το στηρίξω στο κλουβί. Δεν χρειαζόταν να βρω δηλαδή πως θα το απολυμάνω κ που θα το φυλάξω αφού το υλικό μου ήταν ευτελές. Φωλιά μιας χρήσης δηλαδή.

_Το κακό με αυτό βέβαια είναι ότι φέτος έχω να ξανακάνω φωλιά. Στη συνέχεια αυτού του ποστ θα σας βάλω φωτό από τη φετινή φωλιά που έφτιαξα, πολύ πιο απλή ώστε να μην είναι πρόβλημα το ότι πετιέται στο τέλος γιατί την φτιάχνεις εύκολα όποτε τη χρειαστείς..! (χι χι η σημασία του καλού σχεδιασμού!)_ 

Στα λάθη τώρα. Αυτό που δεν σκέφτηκα είναι ότι ένα κοκατιλάκι μέσα στη φωλιά του όλη μέρα ....βαριέται! Και τι κάνει ένα κοκατίλ όταν βαριέται..?? *Μασουλάει!!!* Και η φωλιά είναι από χαρτόνι. Παρόλο που την είχα ενισχύσει αρκετά, έκανα το λάθος να χρησιμοποιήσω σε μερικά καλυμμένα σημεία υλικά που θα ήταν επικίνδυνα αν έφταναν τα πουλιά να τα μασουλήσουν, όπως η κολλητική ταινία που διακρίνεται κάπου. Όταν έκανα τη φωλιά δεν θα περίμενα ότι.....θα τους άρεσε τοοόσο πολύ, άφησα ένα περιθώριο κ θεωρούσα ότι θα ήταν εντάξει. Τελικά δεν είχα πρόβλημα, αλλά πήγε η ψυχή μου στην κούλουρη να τους βλέπω να πλησιάζουν προς τα εκεί. Από εδώ κ πέρα λοιπόν μονάχα εντελώς ασφαλή υλικά σε κάθε σημείο γιατί τα πουλιά είναι απρόβλεπτα.. 

Αυτά από εδώ, ελπίζω η εμπειρία μου να σας φανεί χρήσιμη! Ακολουθούν οι φωτό από την κατασκευή της περσινής φωλιάς κ σύντομα κ η φετινή!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Πολύ όμορφη φωλιά αν και στο τέλος φένεται οτι την έχουν μασήσει λίγο παραπάνω

----------


## NoAngeL

Πιάνουν τα χεράκια σου, φανταστική η φωλίτσα! Μου έδωσες και έμπνευση αν καταφέρω να βρω τέτοιο κουτί...

----------


## marlene

Αλεξία, ένα οποιοδήποτε χαρτόκουτο χρειάζεσαι αρκεί να έχει τις σωστές διαστάσεις..!  30εκ χ 30εκ χ 38εκ (για κοκατίλ) ή και λίγο μικρότερο.
Βασικά κ εγώ για αυτό ανέβασα τις φωτογραφίες, ώστε να ενθαρρύνω όποιον/α άλλη έχει το μεράκι..!!!  :winky: 
Είναι υπέροχο να κατασκευάζεις κάτι με τα χέρια σου για τα πλάσματα που φροντίζεις.. Άλλο όμως ένα παιχνιδάκι κ άλλο η φωλιά... 
Το συναίσθημα όταν τα πουλιά μπαίνουν μέσα σε αυτό που έφτιαξες κ το αναγνωρίζουν ως "σπιτάκι" τους είναι απίστευτο! Είναι σαν ένα κουκλόσπιτο ζωντανό, πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια να το περιγράψω...
Μην κολλάς πουθενά, μελέτα λίγο αν θέλεις κ το δικό μου κ ξεκίνα! =))))

----------


## vagelis76

:Confused0053:  :Confused0053: *Εύχομαι αυτό το καλοθεμελιωμένο σπιτάκι να γεμίσει με φωνούλες σε λίγο καιρό!!!!!*
*Πολύ καλή δουλεία,προσεγμένη και έχεις δώσει βάση στη λεπτομέρεια,μακάρι να δεις αποτέλεσμα*  :Love0040:

----------


## marlene

*Να και η φετινή φωλίτσα! 

Χθες επιστρέφοντας σπίτι, βρήκα μέσα στο μπολ του φαγητού το πρώτο μας αυγουλάκι!!!!!!! Κατάλαβα λοιπόν πως δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για χάσιμο κ ξεκίνησα τη νέα φωλιά! Αυτή τη φορά χρησιμοποίησα 2 κουτιά, ένα ως βάση και ένα ακόμα ίδιο για να ενισχύσω τα τοιχώματα. Επίσης, τα μόνα υλικά είναι χαρτόνι, ανοξείδωτη κουνελόσητα - βίδες και ξύλο κανέλας για την πατήθρα της εισόδου. Χρόνος παρασκευής 1 ώρα και κόστος περίπου 3 ευρώ! Την επόμενη φορά που δεν θα χρειαστεί να βάλω τίποτα πέρα από τα κουτιά κ λίγη διάθεση, το κόστος αυτής της φωλιάς θα είναι 60 λεπτά.....Δεν αξίζει να αγοράζουμε τα συχνά μίζερα πράγματα που μας πουλάνε ως φωλιές! Τα κοκατιλάκια μου την έχουν καταχαρεί κ μπήκαν μέσα πριν ακόμα προλάβω να την στερεώσω..! =))) 
(Δεν κάνω πλάκα, ο Ginko πρέπει να είναι πολύ, μα πολύ αποφασισμένος ότι θα γίνει πατέρας...!!!!)

Ακολουθούν οι φωτογραφίες. Το πιατάκι με την πετσέτα το είχα βάλει νωρίς το πρωί κι ενώ τελείωνα τη φωλιά, ώστε να νιώθουν πως το αυγό τους βρίσκεται σε σημείο προφυλαγμένο...!*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ καλη και εξυπνη κατασκευη!
με το καλο τα μωραααα!!!

----------


## marlene

Για κάποιο λόγο οι φωτό εμφανίζονται τεράστιες, ενώ έχουν το ίδιο μέγεθος με τις προηγούμενες..... Παιδιά συγγνώμη αν γίνεται κουραστικό..

----------


## vagelis76

Η απίστευτη ηρεμία σου έχει μεταφερθεί και στα μικρά σου.....μέχρι και κοκατιλ να "κλωσάει" αυγό σε πρόχειρη εξωτερική φωλιά είδαμε!!!!
Εγώ πρώτη φορά βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο πάντως.
Αν δε τη ροκανίσουν μέχρι το τέλος θα είναι πρόταση και έξυπνη ιδέα για πολλά παιδιά!!!!
Να πάνω όλα καλά Μαρλεν!!!!!!
**εμένα οι φώτο δε με ενοχλούν,είναι ωραίες και μεγάλες,τις προτιμώ.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Πολύ καλή και η φετινή .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συγχαρητήρια Μάρλεν δεν έχω να πω κάτι.

----------


## NoAngeL

Για ακόμα μια χρονιά απίστευτη (σαν να ήταν σήμερα μου φαίνεται που είδα την περσινή  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  )
Με το καλό να γεμίσει αυγουλάκια και κοκατιλομωράκια!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μα τι χρυσοχερα φιλη εχω βρε παιδι μου???Θελω κ εγω μια τετοια φωλιτσα....!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Η συνέχεια εδώ!!! =))* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...880#post327880

----------


## marlene

*Παιδιά, σχετικά με την χρήση της κουνελόσιτας (που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κ στις φωλιές) δείτε εδώ.. 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?30296-Κίνδυνος-σε-κουνελόσιτα-και-γαλβανιζέ-αντικείμενα!
Πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα ότι είναι επικίνδυνη.. 
Σε περίπτωση που δοκιμάσετε να φτιάξετε ανάλογες φωλίτσες προτιμήστε πλαστικό πλέγμα καλύτερα, σε 2 ή 3 φύλλα (ώστε να μην κόβεται εύκολα!  )*

----------

